# Oklahoma Native Marsh/Wetland Plant(s) Id



## Submarinr

Found these two plants growing along a streambed outside my office this afternoon.

Both were growing on damp soil near running water. This area is generally much wetter but w/ our 100*F + weather lately, not many water bodies are running at full capacity right now.

First pics are of a small purple flower that from above (8-10' embankment) looked like clover at first but I didn't see the typical leaves so jumped down to investigate further

Leaves are serrated and bright green. Stem is woody-ish. Flowers are purple w/ white margins with what looks like little yellow dots, about the size of a pencil eraser

























w/o flash









Second species I found while trying to find a way back up embankment ;0)
White flowers about the size of my fingernail w/ green ovate leaves










Has an interesting globular growth on stem (to help float or where flower bud from??)









Other plants typically found in area are: Ludwigia palustris (marsh purslane) and an unknown Polygonum sp perhaps (haven't been able to photograph it in flower yet)
Both of which grow everywhere!

Anyone ever experience either of these and can help identify??

I pulled up several stems of each and placed them in a few diff environments here at home;
top soil/sand mix submerged in BRIGHT outdoor pond 
sand/clay mix submerged in shaded patio pond
sand/spaghum mix in windowsill covered terrarium emersed at around 90% humidity
floating in mesh basket on top of high Kh tank (Tanganyika environ)

Thanks in advance,

Joe - who should be working instead of playing in creek beds ;0)P


----------



## Cavan Allen

Here is the first one:
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi-bin/img_query?rel-taxon=contains&where-taxon=Phyla+nodiflora

I don't know how it might do submersed.

The second:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=325&category=genus&spec=Diodia

Somewhat slow grower, but does well and looks pretty nice.


----------



## Submarinr

Thanks Cavan!

Of course I'll try to see what the Phyla looks like grown under water ;0)P
But, in truth, both are earmarked for my upcoming paludarium project..


On the Diodia. the virginiana pics seem to have a yellow center, while my flower does not.
Are you certain this is the same species?


Joe


----------



## Cavan Allen

Yes, I'm sure. I don't really know why the flowers in the Plant Finder photo appear that way, but that is it.


----------



## Submarinr

Excellent Find ;0)P

Thanks again Cavan. 
Kind of afraid of the Phyla from some of the reports - but I've already made the mistake of adding Houttuynia cordata to my flower bed, so what could this hurt ;0)

Definitely getting the Dioda underwater and may go back and test out some of the grassier plants that I also saw in same location..

If only the temps would drop here (105+ every day on average) I could get out to some other streams


----------



## Cavan Allen

I've heard _Houttuynia_ is a beast in gardens. You can eat it though. And grow it submersed.


----------



## Michael

Don't be afraid of _Phyla nodiflora_. I've grown it in the garden for years. It is a fast growing but easily controlled ground cover. In sun with trimming or light foot traffic, it makes a tight 1" high mat of foliage. It's great between stepping stones.


----------



## ukamikazu

Cavan Allen said:


> I've heard _Houttuynia_ is a beast in gardens. You can eat it though. And grow it submersed.


As in _Houttuynia cordata_? Verily? That's good news because I've been lusting for the Chameleon variety for some time now.


----------



## asukawashere

Cavan Allen said:


> I've heard _Houttuynia_ is a beast in gardens. You can eat it though. And grow it submersed.


Really!? That would be the perfect excuse for me to go get some for my terrestrial garden. I can put it next to my rabid lawn of Lysimachia nummularia. And then kick back and watch them have a war of garden-devouring maniac vegetation. XD

But anyway, back to what I originally was going to say: The Phyla doesn't exactly strike me as the kind of plant that'll do well submersed, but the Diodia is very, very cool  Best of luck with it!


----------



## Cavan Allen

Yes, _H. cordata_. A friend of mine has the 'Chameleon' running rampant in his garden.


----------

